# New Volt Tic?



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Looked at one, but bought a Fluke 1AC-II VoltAlert instead. It doesn't seem to be affected by static as much as the old cheap one I had. I guess the Klein would be just as good.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That's a piece of junk, I bought one because I liked the fact that it had a power light on it. The VERY FIRST DAY I used it I was trimming out a house that had power on it. I climbed up a ladder to install a flood light. I put the tester ON BOTH SIDES, TWICE, of the NM. It did nothing, So I took my BRAND NEW strippers and cut the wire, POW!!! RUINED my strippers,,,I climbed back down the ladder, laid it on the deck AND STOMPED IT. Greenlee makes the best tick tracer. It hasnever lied to me. You can test it by rubbing it on the hair of your arm. REliable


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's a piece of junk, I bought one because I liked the fact that it had a power light on it. The VERY FIRST DAY I used it I was trimming out a house that had power on it. I climbed up a ladder to install a flood light. I put the tester ON BOTH SIDES, TWICE, of the NM. It did nothing, So I took my BRAND NEW strippers and cut the wire, POW!!! RUINED my strippers,,,I climbed back down the ladder, laid it on the deck AND STOMPED IT.


You just destroyed a perfectly good tester. I'm guessing the romex stub you cut into was wet from being outdoors. For some reason, moisture within the jacket of a cable will affect the operation of a NCV tester and give a false negative.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with Mc Elec........love my greenlee. I got their ticker, multimeter and ammeter. LOVE EM. Can't stand to use Fluke now that I went that way.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Is that the GT 11 Greenlee that you have. I don't like the on/off switch. My Fluke has a auto off feature.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fluke is the best IMO.

~Matt


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Fluke is the best IMO.
> 
> ~Matt


Same Here:thumbsup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Minuteman said:


> Is that the GT 11 Greenlee that you have. I don't like the on/off switch. My Fluke has a auto off feature.


 
True, the on/off has cost me a bit in the way of batteries, but I have gotten in the habit of turning it to off, and presto, problem solved.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> True, the on/off has cost me a bit in the way of batteries, but I have gotten in the habit of turning it to off, and presto, problem solved.


One of my guys has a GT 11. I have borrowed it a time or two when working with him. I like the red/green indicator and the clear sound, but like my Fluke better. Guess it's all what you're use to.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I use the Gt-16 by greenlee. Adjustable voltage tic tester. By far the best I have used. Great on off switch. Great warning indicator and sound. If all else fails I use my greenlee csj-100 meter.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

greenlee


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Fluke:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BTW, I was referring to the KLEIN as a piece of junk,,, the fluke shown under that is a good tool. But I still have NEVER had one as reliable as this Greenlee. I've probably tried 5 different kinds and by far, the greenlee has outperformed the rest.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had all the "tic testers", in search of the perfect one. I have not found the perfect one, but the Fluke one frustrates me the least. I carry the Fluke. I still lose it about once a year, but that's another matter.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have used both the Klien from post #1 and the Fluke from post #2. They both work satisfactorily and I really don't have a preference. I have never had problems with false negative but have on occasion had false positives from induced voltage, reading to close to other hot wires, and reading through equipment. I use them mostly as a first line troubleshooting tool and for a quick check, but before doing any actual work on a circuit I always check with my Fluke T+ pro.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have one of the fluke's and a Greenlee. The on/off switch on the Greenlee has a terrible habit of turning itself on when ever you toss it in your pocket, pouch, or tool bag and killing the battery. The fluke one seemed a bit quirky the first time I tried one since I didn't know that if you hold switch down for a few seconds turning it on it goes into a silent mode so just the light flashes.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

I have used the Fluke 1AC, and the Klein. The Klein has never failed me in detecting a voltage, and can be checked by rubbing against you like other products that have been mentioned.

When I compare the Klein to the Fluke, the Klein wins for me. Why? 

- They both detect well, and have a wide range to 1000V
- They both have a nice loud buzzer
- They both have auto power off
- They both can take a beating

So, if they match in features, why does the Klein win? Becuse I like the green light always being on to know the Klein is on, verses the blink of the Fluke. AND, I can get a Klein at any Home Depot store for under $15, where the Flukes are harder to find at over $25.

Klein wins.

For those that love the Greenlee, and never have tried the Klein, you should.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I use fluke myself no problems yet out of the one's that I have bought except that I loose them every now and then.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ...... So I took my BRAND NEW strippers and cut the wire, POW!!! RUINED my strippers,,,I climbed back down the ladder, laid it on the deck AND STOMPED IT.


 :laughing: I would have loved to been a fly on the wall.:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I never trusted those "gadgets" to tell me if a wire was live :no:


----------



## lectro88 (Jul 13, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's a piece of junk, I bought one because I liked the fact that it had a power light on it. The VERY FIRST DAY I used it I was trimming out a house that had power on it. I climbed up a ladder to install a flood light. I put the tester ON BOTH SIDES, TWICE, of the NM. It did nothing, So I took my BRAND NEW strippers and cut the wire, POW!!! RUINED my strippers,,,I climbed back down the ladder, laid it on the deck AND STOMPED IT. Greenlee makes the best tick tracer. It hasnever lied to me. You can test it by rubbing it on the hair of your arm. REliable


:laughing::laughing::laughing:Sounds like my way to calibrate most everything, man I'm still laughing. But in all seriousness this is why I refer to all these different "pen type" testers as Liars Sticks. They will lie to you at any given time, and I only use a liars stick for a general idea. I've used about all of them, I currently use a Greenlee had it so long all the markings have rubbed off, 2 years at least. Twist on/off at top pocket clip. I keep this lying jewel in my shirt pocket.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I never trusted those "gadgets" to tell me if a wire was live :no:


Aren't all meters "gadgets"?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Aren't all meters "gadgets"?


 
Yes they are.. but those never lie.

That "stick" gizmo got me a few times working outside.

Even a pigtail and light bulb is better than that piece of crap IMO


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

They do not replace a meter, they supplement a meter.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

drsparky said:


> They do not replace a meter, they supplement a meter.


yea right :laughing: like they are going to walk to where the tools are stored and double check with a REAL meter 

I just avoid the double checking BS and use a wiggy :thumbsup:

Let the ACE Hardware guy use the "magic stick" to see if a wire is live


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

As a free thinker I want to throw a new name in the hat. that is Santronics. www.santronics.com .I have 2 of the Ultimate Sensor I cary one in my nerd-pack. It has a red light that works just like other sensors plus a audioable device that sounds only in the presence of voltage. and it does not have a on/off switch. 
I do not like pen sensors with on/off switches I think they are extremely dangerous and I would hope to see them outlawed by OSHA someday. One more thing they are made in the USA and they are priced in line with other pen sensors.
LC


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> yea right :laughing: like they are going to walk to where the tools are stored and double check with a REAL meter
> 
> I just avoid the double checking BS and use a wiggy :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I want to know, who has the circuits energized before the house is trimmed out?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Kevin J said:


> I want to know, who has the circuits energized before the house is trimmed out?


 It happens all the time if they want temp lights,,,,and most importantly they ALWAYS wanna either get AC on in summer,,,,or heat on in winter. It happens all the time. Almost every house I do. Somebody's gonna ask for power. Sheetrockers, floor guys,,painters,,, they all have excuses. Do you do many houses?


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, I do enough to not energize the circuits not trimmed out yet. I give em a bath outlet or something that is on it's own circuit. Last time I checked, the furnace or outdoor units weren't tied into any other circuits that might get a device on them later. And if anyone wants temp lights, they better get some work lights, or make up a light string. I don't energize my lighting circuits for no painter, trim man, and especially no sheetrockers.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

from having both green and klein touch tester, greenlee picks up voltage alot better threw sj cord and other cords alot more better then klein


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I never trusted those "gadgets" to tell me if a wire was live :no:


So you prefer the old fashioned method of just clamping them on your nipples to tell? I figured you for one of those!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> So you prefer the old fashioned method of just clamping them on your nipples to tell? I figured you for one of those!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


 :laughing:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

http://toolmonger.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/IMG_0715%20(Custom).JPG
I keep it in my front pants pocket all the time. Never leave home without it. The light turns blue around neutrals - turns red as you approach the hot. 

I've used'em all - This one has been by far the most dependable.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> So you prefer the old fashioned method of just clamping them on your nipples to tell? I figured you for one of those!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


 
No I just use my tongue and lick the wire.. I'm from NY :laughing:


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Fredman! What kind of Fluke tester is that? I can't even find it on Fluke's web site.

I have been using a Santronics, Inc. non-contact tester for years. The 3115 just glows, while the AC3000 buzzes with AC voltage and not static. Manufactured and packaged in the USA. "Used by OSHA"

I saved the instructions to read to the 70 E classes. It talks about wet romex not giving a voltage reading. "Outdoor romex cable is not effected by water."


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

ralpha494 said:


> Hey Fredman! What kind of Fluke tester is that? I can't even find it on Fluke's web site.



http://www.professionalequipment.com/fluke-volt-light-lvd1/voltage-testers/

That's the lvd1, they've also got an lvd2. I have the lvd2. They work great but the huge downfall is the on/off button. I turn mine on all the time without knowing it and it kills the batteries. 

IMO the Fluke Voltalert are the best out there, but at $30 each they're not cheap. I use the Klein now (for 1/2 the price of the Fluke). The Klein and Fluke are almost identical in performance, the Fluke is just a higher quality product.


----------



## mainlug (Jul 29, 2009)

I used to have the greenlee, it was a piece of junk. The twist on top would never stay on. Now I have the Fluke. It's more expensive, but way more reliable.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> The Klein and Fluke are almost identical in performance, the Fluke is just a higher quality product.


I stated earlier that the Klein and Fluke were pretty much Identical, but I am also using the Klein over the Fluke now. Half the price, and available at any Homer's Depot.

But, why do you say the Fluke is a higher quality product than Klein? Is it just because it is way more expensive? If the features are the same, the detection is the same, and they both take a good beating, what makes Fluke the higher quality? The name, the price, or what?


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I stated earlier that the Klein and Fluke were pretty much Identical, but I am also using the Klein over the Fluke now. Half the price, and available at any Homer's Depot.
> 
> But, why do you say the Fluke is a higher quality product than Klein? Is it just because it is way more expensive? If the features are the same, the detection is the same, and they both take a good beating, what makes Fluke the higher quality? The name, the price, or what?


I think he just likes blinking lights:smartass:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> http://www.professionalequipment.com/fluke-volt-light-lvd1/voltage-testers/
> 
> That's the lvd1, they've also got an lvd2. I have the lvd2. They work great but the huge downfall is the on/off button. I turn mine on all the time without knowing it and it kills the batteries.


That's what I used to think untill I figured out I was not pushing down that tiny on/off button firmly. I tossed a few good batteries before that. Good thing it only takes one AAA. I still like the small size of the Lvd1 as compared to the Lvd2. Its always right there in the jeans pocket. (Beats digging for the flashlight also when you need to spy something quick):thumbup:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I have both Green lee and Fluke.
I like the fluke better, I have lost countless tops off the greenlee


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Fluke is the best IMO.
> 
> ~Matt


i love my fluke. my helper has the greenlee and is constantly asking to use mine.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> [/html]
> 
> Who puts a wiggy on every wire in a house while trimming out??? You're kidding right!!
> Please tell me you're kidding, I'll trim out two houses to your one. Troubleshooting,,,yes always have a meter,,,nvere trust a tick,,,,but trimming out a house,,,you're gonna lose your as*


 Who dosen't lock out the main breaker when trimming out a house???


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Those "gadgets" are junk and a safety hazard IMO

Just use a wiggy and they NEVER give false readings

I will catch flack for this post, but I don't care :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm normally a fluke man, but I like the greenlee hot tester.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I use a fluke, I lose them to once in a while. I've got two of them right now, I lost one and replaced it then found the one I lost in the sock drawer.:thumbup:

I also have a greenlee, at least I think I still have a greenlee, havent seen it in a long time.


----------



## g_core18 (May 2, 2009)

I have a greenlee but its on its last legs.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

A new Fluke Volt Alert model is due the end of this month with no ON/OFF switch.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's the only tried and true, handy-dandy voltage tester ever made. Works all the time, is always *hand*y, never gets stolen, never gets borrowed....


View attachment 1956


View attachment 1957


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a useful gadget. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN4RaPfgP1U


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

wptski said:


> A new Fluke Volt Alert model is due the end of this month with no ON/OFF switch.


 Do you have a picture or a link for that tester?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Do you have a picture or a link for that tester?



Try using a search engine.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Try using a search engine.


 Will you find it for me?:whistling2:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Will you find it for me?:whistling2:


http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeVoltAlert1LAC.html#

It looks like the Amprobe model.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

John said:


> Here's the only tried and true, handy-dandy voltage tester ever made. Works all the time, is always *hand*y, never gets stolen, never gets borrowed....


There's a comedian born every minute. :laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> There's a comedian born every minute. :laughing:


Want some more...got a millon of them. :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

John said:


> http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeVoltAlert1LAC.html#
> 
> It looks like the Amprobe model.


 Thank you John.:thumbsup:


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's a link to the new always ON version with optional battery test button: http://us.fluke.com/usen/Products/Fluke+1AC-I.htm

Don't get confused here, this one isn't out yet, end of the month, they say.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I use this one; http://www.sagabelectronic.se/index.php?page_id=89&language=en

The one I bought looks the same, but has a 90 to 1000VAC range. It's not as sensitive as the others and at about 25 bucks its cheaper than the Fluke, and has no on off switch. I can't tell you how many of these things I have lost/broken/washed....ugh lol


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

that new fluke tester is looking real nice whats the price on it ?


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

st0mps said:


> that new fluke tester is looking real nice whats the price on it ?


Have no idea! Just got a sneak preview link the other day.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

If you aren't in the habit of loosing pen testers (like I am) then the Fluke in my opinion, is the best way to go.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Had to get new strippers recently and went to home cheapo, they have the Klein curves that come with the newish Klein hot tester so I bought it. I like the tester it seems as good as any other one I've used in the past. I'm done with those Greenlee ones, too many false readings and wasted batteries. My last one started to read everything hot. Touch a wall with the thing and it shows hot.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't even own one. Don't trust them at all. I've had them lie to me both ways. If I'm in any doubt I grab the meter out of my bag. It's not that much more effort or time.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i have had every tick tester that is on the market it seems:laughing: i lose them frequently - my favorite it the fluke with the flashlight - its a pain in the ass to find - i just got the klien and i like it better than the greenlee


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I use a Gardner Bender tester with variable sensitivity. I like it and it seems tough.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I just bought a klein one to replace a worn out greenlee.So far I like the Klein better, It seems though that all the new Klein stuff coming out may just be rebranded from other companies. The tool box i have is identical to some other brands. I can't remember which though right now. And the flashlights are the same as someone elses too


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I might try that Klein one next time. Have the fancy Fluke one and don't like it as much as the older Fluke model they don't make anymore. The older one you just depressed the clip(I think) and it was working. This new one is annoying. You have to pay attention to it beeping then I'm pretty sure it turns off on it's own. It's accurate but not as easy as the older model. I'm interested in trying the Klein one after I ruin my Fluke someday. Greenlee and GB are on my do not buy list.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

The klein one I have turns off on it's own. That's a somewhat annoying feature for me as I use it a ghetto circuit siren when I'm working alone. I'll have to cough up the money for the real one now.


----------



## woodhouse (Nov 28, 2009)

hmm im surprised no1 has mentioned the greatest tic tracer of all time, im about to let you all in on my little secret, i have used them all, klein, greelee, fluke, and they all seem to last about 2 months and then break, until i was in the supply house and decided to give the amprobe volt probe a try, this is hands down the best one ever!!! ive had it for well over a year with zero problems and still on the batteries that came with it! it beeps, lights up, and vibrates, and its wrapped in rubber so when you drop it, it wont break!! also too no pesky on/off buttons, no settings to mess with, it really is one of my favorite items in my pouch, i highly recommend every electrician get one, you'll thank me after you get it! here is the link
http://www.amprobe.com/cgi-bin/pdc/viewprod.cgi?pid=1917&tid=1&type=elec


----------



## fillmorr (Nov 22, 2009)

i liked my greenlee and i hope that who ever took it out of my tool bag also liked it. That reminds me i need to get a new one


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

i bought that new fluke volt-1aa 2 or something like that it doesnt turn off n on just stays on best touch tester n it was only 22bucks with shipping


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I got the NEW greenlee one from the rep. I saw him at the supplier and complained about the old model so he gave it to me. Best one I've had yet. No more twist to turn it on, has a button at the end instead. Improved battery compartment, auto off, silent mode.....can not find it on the website, I'll take a picture of it.

I don't trust any volt tick but I still think they are needed as a first test.


Found it


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

eddy current said:


> I got the NEW greenlee one from the rep. I saw him at the supplier and complained about the old model so he gave it to me. Best one I've had yet.


It may "detect" okay, but it sure can not take a beating. My buddy bought one, and it was toast the first time it got dropped. The battery compartment broke right away. Of all the volt tic's I've looked at, this is the cheapest built thing I have ever seen.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

> My buddy bought one, and it was toast the first time it got dropped.


I don't expect any brand of volt tick to survive being dropped :laughing:


----------



## woodhouse (Nov 28, 2009)

my amprobe has been dropped countless times this past year :whistling2: lol jeez i sound like a dam brand rep, but i swear by this thing


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

woodhouse said:


> my amprobe has been dropped countless times this past year :whistling2: lol jeez i sound like a dam brand rep, but i swear by this thing


It's kinda funny lookin:whistling2:


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

http://us.fluke.com/usen/Products/Fluke+1AC-I.htm?catalog_name=FlukeUnitedStates&category=ELT%28FlukeProducts%29 

best one ^^^^


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's a piece of junk, I bought one because I liked the fact that it had a power light on it. The VERY FIRST DAY I used it I was trimming out a house that had power on it. I climbed up a ladder to install a flood light. I put the tester ON BOTH SIDES, TWICE, of the NM. It did nothing, So I took my BRAND NEW strippers and cut the wire, POW!!! RUINED my strippers,,,I climbed back down the ladder, laid it on the deck AND STOMPED IT. Greenlee makes the best tick tracer. It hasnever lied to me. You can test it by rubbing it on the hair of your arm. REliable


i agree. what a huge POS. I got one from my supply a few weeks ago. I'm on my second one now. The first one didn't always turn on. I'd have to smack it to get it to work. And, if I shook it at all, it immediately turns off. Biggest waste of money.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

My experience for what it is worth is not to trust any of the pen type pen SO cord. 
I had a piece of 600 volt cord in 120 volt service and I knew it was hot and a Santronics Ultimate ,a Fluke (that I do not know the model of ) and a twist top Greenlee all checked the body of the cable dead and the skined out end as hot.
I have never had any trouble with the Santronic or a Fluke on building wire. 
Just be extra careful with SO type (all types of flexable cord)
We all should adopt the 3 point test 1 Check on a known source of voltage , 2 Ckeck the circuit in question , 3 Back to the known source of voltage. 
"Lets be careful out there" STG Esterhouse Hill Street Blues.
LC
LISTEN THINK SOLVE


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Minuteman said:


> Looked at one, but bought a Fluke 1AC-II VoltAlert instead. It doesn't seem to be affected by static as much as the old cheap one I had. I guess the Klein would be just as good.


Agreed, my favorite to date.



mcclary's electrical said:


> The VERY FIRST DAY I used it I was trimming out a house that had power on it.


I agree with Peter, the NM likely had some moisture in the sheathing. No tester would have performed much better, most likely. Part of using any instrument is learning it's quirks.




mcclary's electrical said:


> It happens all the time if they want temp lights,,,,and most importantly they ALWAYS wanna either get AC on in summer,,,,or heat on in winter. It happens all the time. Almost every house I do. Somebody's gonna ask for power. Sheetrockers, floor guys,,painters,,, they all have excuses. Do you do many houses?





Kevin J said:


> Yeah, I do enough to not energize the circuits not trimmed out yet. I give em a bath outlet or something that is on it's own circuit. Last time I checked, the furnace or outdoor units weren't tied into any other circuits that might get a device on them later. And if anyone wants temp lights, they better get some work lights, or make up a light string. I don't energize my lighting circuits for no painter, trim man, and especially no sheetrockers.


Wholeheartedly agreed. If someone left a house in such a state that I needed a tick tracer to safely trim out the house, I would fire him.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> Agreed, my favorite to date.
> 
> 
> I agree with Peter, the NM likely had some moisture in the sheathing. No tester would have performed much better, most likely. Part of using any instrument is learning it's quirks.
> ...


are you saying you don't make up the breakers in the panels until you're done with your trim-out and start your heat-check?


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> are you saying you don't make up the breakers in the panels until you're done with your trim-out and start your heat-check?


Yes. Furnace and temp gfi circuits only, which are bath or washer receps only, and plainly indicated.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I like my Greenlee GT-11. I have broke a few caps from dropping them and have had to replace batteries because I left it on. But what I like the most is that I can rub it on my arm and it will pick up the static electricity. I never use a tic with out knowing it works and never cut more than 1 wire at a time when using a tic. Only time I have got fale readings is from moisture in a romex jacket.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> Yes. Furnace and temp gfi circuits only, which are bath or washer receps only, and plainly indicated.



I cut my inside panel in on rough in. I always set a Temp pole for everyone to use. I dont fire up any inside circuits until after everything is trimmed out.. I have never heard of anyone having powered circuits while trimming out.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> Yes. Furnace and temp gfi circuits only, which are bath or washer receps only, and plainly indicated.


makes perfect sense, I do sort of the same thing and just install a few (sometimes more than a few) trash receps on dedicated circuits but i still have all my breakers in, and shut off. My boss always want to see the panels made up and the breakers installed during rough.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> ...i still have all my breakers in, and shut off. My boss always want to see the panels made up and the breakers installed during rough.


Your boss should reconsider, he's risking getting his employees killed by an idiot flipping breakers at the panel.

Scenario: Trim carpenter's compressor is going bad, trips breaker. Walks over to panel, can't figure out which breaker is feeding his temp circuit, turns them all on.

I've installed the breakers without landing them before, but that's as far as it goes. I like to leave the breakers out, because it makes it simpler for the guy wanting to flip breakers to see which one to flip, when he's only got two to choose from.

For me, a roughed in panel has all the appropriate grounds and neutrals landed, and is ready for breakers. JMO.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

George Stolz said:


> Your boss should reconsider, he's risking getting his employees killed by an idiot flipping breakers at the panel.
> 
> Scenario: Trim carpenter's compressor is going bad, trips breaker. Walks over to panel, can't figure out which breaker is feeding his temp circuit, turns them all on.
> 
> ...


I agree. I've seen that scenario enough personally.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> My boss always want to see the panels made up and the breakers installed during rough.


Wait until someone goes in and steals the breakers, he'll change his mind. It happened to a co. I used to work for twice.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I agree. I've seen that scenario enough personally.


Actually, one perk about the last time I heard it happen - a guy got (essentially) punched in the face, who deserved it for that and other reasons.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> Your boss should reconsider, he's risking getting his employees killed by an idiot flipping breakers at the panel.
> 
> Scenario: Trim carpenter's compressor is going bad, trips breaker. Walks over to panel, can't figure out which breaker is feeding his temp circuit, turns them all on.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do agree. I've had enough problems with workers mucking about in my panels (floor guys:whistling2.

I guess that's one reason why i have a hot tester.


----------



## TestElectrical (Dec 10, 2009)

*Santronics*

Someone mentioned the Santronics 3115; for those of you interested or not aware, these ARE the old Fluke VoltAlerts. 

They were the OEM for Fluke before Danaher took the business overseas. They also make a model 3000 which is an audible detector as well.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I use this one; http://www.sagabelectronic.se/index.php?page_id=89&language=en
> 
> The one I bought looks the same, but has a 90 to 1000VAC range. It's not as sensitive as the others and at about 25 bucks its cheaper than the Fluke, and has no on off switch. I can't tell you how many of these things I have lost/broken/washed....ugh lol


Where do you buy them?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Stan B. said:


> Where do you buy them?


Torbram always has them in stock, 27 bucks plus tax. I really like it! Aside from the Fluke 1AC11 it is the best pen-tester I have owned.


----------



## BillyGibson (Aug 4, 2014)

*Fluke buttonless or Milli w/ Light*

Klein's model is bad, greenlee is horrible.... milliwaulkee is a flashlight (always handy to have) and is fairly durible... Thats what I use.... though I have seen some really old buttonless fluke tiks.... thats gotta count for something.


----------



## Sashimioshi (May 19, 2015)

I like the Flir VP50. It has a good flashlight on it and it is ISO 9000... Not that that matters a whole ton to me, but it has some accuracy certification. It has high and low voltage sensitivity so I can test smaller voltages. Been stung before by low voltage track... Haha... Can't trust the stuff...

I also like that it doesn't turn on in your pocket all the time. Only down side is it can be a little sensitive... But I would rather have that than not sensitive enough.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I have the newest Klein version NCVT3. It's good because it is dual range and has a bright LED. The alert is low though and I sometimes get false readings on it. It has a bar graph on it thoughts determine strength. It has a nice screw cap instead of the push off caps like all the others and it's waterproof so I expect it to last long. The only down side is the price. I got lucky and paid $16 because it was on the wrong hook at the store but normally around $30


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

I use the Santronics tester all the rest are junk. I have found that it picks up the signal from the Ideal Suretest transmitter also.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It happens all the time if they want temp lights,,,,and most importantly they ALWAYS wanna either get AC on in the room summer,,,,or heat on in winter. It happens all the time. Almost every house I do. Somebody's gonna ask for power. Sheetrockers, floor guys,,painters,,, they all have excuses. Do you do many houses?


Only time I turn on a light circuit is after the place has been primed and painted and I also turn on a bathroom GFCI circuit. If other trades need more then they can run extension cords from a temp stand if hasn't been taken out already. 

As for tic tracers i use an old model Klein only because I had 3 of them at one point and am now on my last one on. I seldom use them so they last a long time for me as I just leave it in an old cadweld case I have in my bag with a plug tester, pencils and markers


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Wow a 5 1/2 year old thread, that has to be up on the all time zombie list!


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

zac said:


> Wow a 5 1/2 year old thread, that has to be up on the all time zombie list!


I guess it shows that people are using the search button about topics, instead of posting new threads without reading previous ones.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 14, 2009)

user4818 said:


> You just destroyed a perfectly good tester. I'm guessing the romex stub you cut into was wet from being outdoors. For some reason, moisture within the jacket of a cable will affect the operation of a NCV tester and give a false negative.


This is correct. Watch this.


----------

